

Ask HN: Voting Do Over? - robotrout

I confess.  I have a quick trigger finger.  On more than one occasion, somebody on HN has said something that caused me to vote them down, sometimes, even before I finished reading their comment.  On other occasions, I've read the comment, but hadn't parsed it properly.  OK, and a few times, too much coffee has made me actually miss the up arrow, and hit the down arrow instead.<p>On all these occasions, I have felt a little guilty.  Not enough to lose sleep, but still, if I had the ability to go back in time those two seconds and undo the vote, I would do so.<p>My thought is that, if I down vote somebody, I should lose my down arrow, but my up-arrow should remain, in case I have a change of heart.  Similarly, I suppose, I may change my mind about an up-vote, so the reverse logic would also apply.<p>This would save me the trouble of actually carefully digesting what my fellow HN readers have written before voting, while still preserving my guilt free state of mind.
======
bdfh42
A few clicks here or there will not stop the world turning...

Master the Zen of HN

Vote up posts or comments for the good of HN rather than as a reflex action to
something you have just read.

In my opinion HN would be a better place without a down vote on comments - the
simple choice between an up-vote and no-vote is all that is required - a
moments contemplation - a choice made - then move on.

~~~
robotrout
-1 for being incredibly annoying

~~~
bdfh42
Peace my friend - I hope you find your own path...

------
ErrantX
No offence intended but perhaps a _better_ way is for you to hack your voting
methods.

This is what I did; when I joined I voted liberally and daily. Now I upvote
perhaps 3 times a day on comments and only a few times a week on submissions.

------
DanielStraight
And you even provide your very own reason not to do this:

"This would save me the trouble of actually carefully digesting what my fellow
HN readers have written before voting"

------
nostrademons
I'd actually like to be able to unselect either up or down arrow, returning my
vote to its neutral state. I end up clicking on one of them by accident
disturbingly often.

